# Is this Transdoll?



## nikv (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi!

I'm new here and this is my first thread. I'm hoping that you folks can verify something for me. I recently had an "incident" when my new kitten knocked over several paphiopedilum pots onto my greenhouse floor. I put things back as best I could, but some of the tags were questionable. I think I got it right, but I'm not 100% positive. So I'm hoping you guys can help me out. One of the paphs involved in the mixup is currently blooming. Here is a photo:







The staminoid is a bit tweeked, and the second flower has opened with a little horn on the pouch. I think this is the same orchid that I bought over ten years ago from Orchids Ltd in Minneapolis, MN. I think it is liemianum x rothschildianum, which would make it Transdoll. I've searched the internet and every photo I've come across of Transdoll has a broader petal stance and a lot fewer hairs. The petals are a lot more twisted in mine, too. Is it just a case that mine has a stronger liemianum influence? 

I don't have all that many paphs in my collection. The only other possibility would be primulinum crossed with sanderianum, but I seem to recall that one bloomed out quite differently. Any suggestions would be most welcome!

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## Candace (Sep 27, 2008)

To me it looks like prim x sand. or Oberhausen's Diament. The staminode is all wonked up so it's a little hard to compare. But, it's got the same coloration, pouch color etc. as O.D.


----------



## Heather (Sep 27, 2008)

I want to see the kitten! 

and Welcome, Nik!


----------



## nikv (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks, Candace! It's been several years since any of these paphs have bloomed and the ol' memory isn't what it used to be. I'll take your word for it and switch the labels. Oberhausen's Diamente it is then. 

Heather, I'll post some pics of Gryffindor (my Burmese) later tonight. I'm working my "to do" list at the moment and breaktime is (unfortunately) over.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome nikv, glad you joined us! I'd have to go with Oberhausen's Diament as well.At least you narrowed it down & they're both nice flowers!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome nikv -- why don't you list the tags you have that are mixed up. Maybe we can better identify which ones goes to which plant.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, nik! I hope everything goes ok with the labelling...


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 28, 2008)

primulinum crossed with sanderianum=Oberhausen's Diament for sure. It has the typical sandy pouch. Welcome Nik.


----------



## nikv (Sep 30, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> why don't you list the tags you have that are mixed up. Maybe we can better identify which ones goes to which plant.


It's a fairly short list. The possibilities are:

Transdoll
Oberhausen's Diament
lowii
haynaldianum

I know it can't be either of the latter two. So it must be OD. 

Thanks everyone for the welcomes and all the help!

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Nik,

I work for Orchids Limited, and yes it is Paph. Obehausen's Diament (sanderianum x primulinum). We used to have a bunch of seedlings from that cross here at OL, so I am pretty sure if you got it from here, that is what that is.

Robert


----------



## nikv (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks, Robert! I do believe that I purchased it from Orchids Limited. I used to get their catalog each year and I bought from them a few times.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2008)

It looks like Oberhausen's Diament to me, also, even before Robert's confirmation.


----------

